# Geeky Actors and Actresses?



## Devor (Aug 9, 2018)

I know this sounds totally random, but I need to select a couple of big actors to test out a writing idea.

Which actor and which actress do you feel has taken the lead in the biggest range of "geeky" genre movies that might be parodied?

I was looking at Chris Pratt and Jennifer Lawrence.  Who else would be good candidates?

As an aside, I'm asking because I need to make a real writing-related decision, so please try not to derail this thread, at least until after I've gotten to that decision.


----------



## Ban (Aug 9, 2018)

Michael Cera and Michael Cera again.

Oh actress? Uhm.. Ellen Page? I'm just reading the cast of Juno at this point.


----------



## Orc Knight (Aug 10, 2018)

Vin Diesel, believe it or not. Huge D&D nerd. Even made his own movie featuring a character of his. Sure, the movie sucked, but hey, he still did it.

As an edit: The guy who played Wesley Crusher. Any one who shows up on the Critical Role youtube channel. The redheaded chick from Dr. Horribles Sing Along Blog...

Edit Edit: Wil Wheaton, that's the dude.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 10, 2018)

Not too sure what anyone else would call a geeky movie...
But my list of genre actors would be:
Summer Glau
Peter Dinklage
Felicia Day
Ryan Reynolds
And just about anyone in a film that sounds a little like a really big film that came out 6 months earlier [I'm looking at you Atlantic Rim]


----------



## Orc Knight (Aug 10, 2018)

Felicia Day! That's it too.. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Laurence (Aug 10, 2018)

Rami Malek AKA Mr Robot


----------



## Heliotrope (Aug 10, 2018)

You mean leads in movies that have nerdy cult followings? Or literally "geeky" actors?

For nerdy cult following movies (movies that nerds love):
- Star Wars, obviously. I can't think of a film franchise that nerds love more. So Harrison Ford, Marc Hammil, Alec Guinness, Peter Mayhew.... etc.
- The Lord of the Rings, obviously. With Ian Mckellan being the most important and Elijah Wood as a close second... though I'm sure certain nerds have their favourites, as they always seem to avoid "liking" main characters and instead love to chose the most obscure, random character to fixate on (memorizing their few, insignificant lines). 
- The Matrix -
- Back to the Future
- Ghost Busters
- The Princess Bride
- All the Simon Pegg movies (Shawn of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, The World's End, Paul)
- Star Trek
- Monty Python
- Inception
- Office Space
- Alien Franchise
- Tron
- All super hero movies
- The Terminator Franchise
- HItchhiker's guide

Here is a complete list
The Best Geek Movies

As far as actors who are nerdy, my favourites are:
Jay Baruchel (How to Train Your Dragon, The Sorcerer's Apprentice)
Justin Long (Who started out doing the Mac vs. PC commercials.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Heliotrope said:


> Here is a complete list
> The Best Geek Movies


For a geek list, they lose all their point for getting #88 wrong. 
The image is from REPO MEN... not Repo Man. 
REPO MEN is an okayish film. 
Repo Man is a fantastic off the wall Melon Farmer of a film. It has possibly the best Title Track ever!


----------

